# Accepted to AFI - Cinematography AMA



## esilva21 (Jul 16, 2019)

I am starting the program this August. If you guys have any questions about the application process let me know!

www.enricosilva.com


----------



## Chris W (Oct 15, 2019)

esilva21 said:


> I am starting the program this August. If you guys have any questions about the application process let me know!
> 
> www.enricosilva.com


How's it going at AFI?


----------



## esilva21 (Nov 23, 2019)

Chris W said:


> How's it going at AFI?


It’s going great! To anyone thinking of applying it is an absolutely crazy commitment. It really is 12 hour days, 7 days a week


----------



## Chris W (Nov 24, 2019)

esilva21 said:


> It’s going great! To anyone thinking of applying it is an absolutely crazy commitment. It really is 12 hour days, 7 days a week


Wow! Work? Class? I assume both? What's the split?


----------



## DennisZz (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm curious about your 'ten sixty' video. I've not finished it. The story must be very creative right?


----------



## chocol8mousse (Dec 8, 2019)

Even I wanted to know more about the Ten Sixty video. The ten shots being still images doesn't make sense for a video that is supposed to be a minute long.

But more so, how was the admission process for you as a whole? How was the interview for you?
Also, what are your peers like at college? Prior experience and enthusiasm wise? And is college just as you expected if not better? I like that it is rigorous, is it fulfilling every hope you had from it?


----------



## Laszlo (Aug 29, 2021)

esilva21 said:


> I am starting the program this August. If you guys have any questions about the application process let me know!
> 
> www.enricosilva.com


Hi. Do you know how many students shoot their projects on 16mm and 35mm?


----------

